# Saturday offshore and bay snapper



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

I was finally able to convince my friend Jill to come fish pcola after I guaranteed her a big grouper...with my fingers crossed we headed out with a really late 10:30am start. Picked up easy bait at the mass and headed straight for the edge...I kept her on the spot an she did the rest. We got rocked about 6 times but she was able to pull this stud gag up outa 240' ...we got our big grouper so we decided to head in and get a snapper limit in the bay...got rocked about 6 more times there but got one more gag up. We got our snapper limit with a nice 11lber and then called it a good day!! Jill was awesome on the boat. Hopefully I can convince her to come back


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

More pics


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Great form


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

She did well pulling that bad boy up and into the boat. Seems like a good day to spend with a friend.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Sweeeeet.............................................................!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks like a good day was had ! congrats on a good box and delivering the big grouper.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome!!


----------



## Triton228 (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful color on the gag grouper.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

tisdale is a badass all together! Nice box!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Redalert08 said:


> tisdale is a badass all together! Nice box!


Heck yeah she is!! I'm going to have to trade her fishing trips for hunting trips


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Congrats on the catches, those are some nice fish


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

"... so we decided to head in and get a snapper limit in the bay... We got our snapper limit with a nice 11lber and then called it a good day!!..."

First of all, I'm pretty confident you won't have any problems "convincing" her to come back. Second, how did you ever get to the point of being able to effortless and nonchalantly "head in and get a snapper limit in the bay" - I mean, man! Is it really that easy? I'm halfway proficient when it comes to fishing but I must be doing it all wrong! I'm ready to take someone out on my fuel, beer, ice, lunch, and more if they will show me on how to swipe up a few keeper snapper in the bay!


----------

